# What does Australia Day mean to you?



## Earthling (Jan 26, 2009)

What does Australia Day mean to you?


----------



## scorps (Jan 26, 2009)

Celebrating being Australia, Their isn't really any other country in the world I would rather be, I dont even have any intention of travelling oversea's I would rather travel aus again.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Everyone gets a day off to watch the cricket!


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 26, 2009)

A convenient public holiday to do absolutely nothing.


----------



## australia09 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Everyone gets a day off to watch the cricket!


 haha original.
just celebrate being ozzy, not what these indiginous people are going on about invasion day.. i mean cmon.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 26, 2009)

And what, australia09, do you believe it was right for us to come and take over their lands? Torture and torment them? Kick them out of their homes and destroy their way of life? That's like the Japanese (for example) invading us now and forcing all of us to live the way they want us to. How would you like it?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 26, 2009)

scorps said:


> Celebrating being Australia, Their isn't really any other country in the world I would rather be, I dont even have any intention of travelling oversea's I would rather travel aus again.



Me too. My family wanna visit the world but I am happy to stay home.

Notechistiger get over it  Go back to where "they" came from if you feel guilty about being here. I certainly don't. Beautiful country, couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 26, 2009)

BIG DAY OUT, I will be leaving in a few hours to go


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE=notechistiger;1361555]And what, australia09, do you believe it was right for us to come and take over their lands? Torture and torment them? Kick them out of their homes and destroy their way of life? That's like the Japanese (for example) invading us now and forcing all of us to live the way they want us to. How would you like it?[/QUOTE]

i do not think what has happened over the years was right, i am not responsible for what happened.
whats to say that there was not others living here before the aboriginals,maybe the aboriginal people invaded the land and forced people of their land.
just a thought.
cheers


----------



## Khagan (Jan 26, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> And what, australia09, do you believe it was right for *us* to come and take over their lands? Torture and torment them? Kick them out of their homes and destroy their way of life? That's like the Japanese (for example) invading us now and forcing all of us to live the way they want us to. How would you like it?



Us? What do you mean us? I sure know i had nothing at all to do with it, so why should i feel sorry or guilty.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can see this thread is gunna open a can of worms......or popcorn 
I agree with notechitiger is some ways.. Yes, the British did come to this country, murder, rape and pillage the indigenous people. It was an unfortunate series of events that should'nt have occured such as all the other events in history that shouldnt have occured, but its in the past, Australia apologised, lets move on.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mmm beers and cricket...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 26, 2009)

celebrate being Aussie, wouldnt be able to fully post what I think as it would probably just be deleted


----------



## channi (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Everyone gets a day off to watch the cricket!


 Hehehe


----------



## channi (Jan 26, 2009)

I already said t his in the other thread but will say it again to raise my post count (jks ppl relax). I celebrate Australia day because we live in a great country. I am free to live how I like, without prosecution, I can raise my family in peace. Plus "I love a sunburnt country"


----------



## FAY (Jan 26, 2009)

Please remember guys, there are all nationalties on this forum. So please think about what you say as it may offend.


----------



## funcouple (Jan 26, 2009)

nothing. 
now flame me if you like. 
what do we really have to celebrate? we have let migrants into our country (not a bad thing) but they dont fit in with our ways so we have given into them and stop doing some of our customs, we let them do as they want so we dont offend them. then theres our own aboriganals. i think we all know enough about them.
we have nothing to celebrate, just go to work you lazy bums


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 26, 2009)

funcouple said:


> nothing.
> now flame me if you like.
> what do we really have to celebrate? we have let migrants into our country (not a bad thing) but they dont fit in with our ways so we have given into them and stop doing some of our customs, we let them do as they want so we dont offend them. then theres our own aboriganals. i think we all know enough about them.
> we have nothing to celebrate, just go to work you lazy bums



OK Mr Howard


----------



## funcouple (Jan 26, 2009)

LJ77 said:


> OK Mr Howard


 what has Mr Howard got to do with it apart from being one of the better leaders to lead this country


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 26, 2009)

If you really believe that your own ramblings what are doing wasting time on the computer why arn't you at work ? :lol:


----------



## funcouple (Jan 26, 2009)

LJ77 said:


> If you really believe that your own ramblings what are doing wasting time on the computer why arn't you at work ? :lol:


 
i do also work from home and its so hard to go to work when my employer has shut as its a public holiday. trust me id rather be at work getting paid. im not paid while im here wasting time on the computer.

but enough of taking over this thread. this has nothing to do with the thread. so enjoy your day of celebration


----------



## megrim (Jan 26, 2009)

I enjoy Australia day. I chose to live in this country, and I've not regretted it.

In saying that, I cannot abide this awful attitude of "love it or leave it". You have to be able to criticize what you love, and say what you have to say


----------



## Chyka (Jan 26, 2009)

funcouple said:


> nothing.
> now flame me if you like.
> what do we really have to celebrate? we have let migrants into our country (not a bad thing) but they dont fit in with our ways so we have given into them and stop doing some of our customs, we let them do as they want so we dont offend them



Personally i dont really care, im proud to be an Aussie and i dont give a if i offend someone for being Australian. I can understand people wanting to live in this great country, but if they dont like the customs that come with our great nation, then dont let the door hit you on the way out. 

I dont agree with trying to change the date, thats like saying "lets change ANZAC Day to september, no where near the significant date in history, but hey what the hell, i dont like April" Some remember it for one thing, others for a different reason, at the end of the day its still what it is. If ive offended someone then i apologize in advance, but everyones entitled to an opinion and thats mine, it is in no way intended to have a go at anyone.

Oh and i picked to celebrate the greatest country in the world...AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy aus day!!! i love australia there is no other place i'd rather be!! 

half of my dreams fot he future are involving the aussie icons!! so why not celebrate everything australia has to offer!?! australia is the bestest place in the WHOLE world no matter what people say. ..................a sunburnt country is my sort of country!!!

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE OI OI OI


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Its just another day for me. I mean yes there is history behind this day but for alot of people its a mournful day. Really when it comes down to it we celebrate the invasion of a country while our natives mourn over being invaded.

As for the people that have migrated, for anyone to say they dont "fit in" or anything of the sort is nothing short of racist. Ive met Asians, Lebonese, Greeks etc etc who are just as Aussie as the rest of us. 

I wonder, these migrant statements, do they also apply to the Westerners that come here? I dont see anybody complaining about the Americans, English etc etc. Sounds to me like they dont fit YOUR values.

So I guess when it comes down to it. Australia Day is a day to celebrate a time in history when our people invaded and killed to get our own way. And how do we celebrate it? By being a bunch of racists fools towards any Non-Western Race. Very Australian all!

Happy Australia Day!


----------



## Stitched (Jan 26, 2009)

For me its a day to take the sandman down to moana beach for a day of beach cricket!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 26, 2009)

I took a nanna nap ............and bummed around ..........got a bit of glass in my foot (shouldve had my double pluggers on)and now am lighting up the BBQ ..............and I had a nice ICE cold shandy.....cause I drank all my VODKA last night twas the hubby's 40th birthday ...so typical of AUSSIE DAY TRADITION we are recovering from hang overs ..........


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it really any less racist to think that the Australian aboriginals have anymore right
to be living in Australian than anyone else? 
I didn't invade Australian, my relatives didn't either.

No point dwelling on the past, might as well enjoy how great things are right now.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Australis said:


> No point dwelling on the past


 
They why do we? Were the ones that "bring" it up every year, not the Aboriginals.


----------



## noidea (Jan 26, 2009)

scorps said:


> Celebrating being Australia, Their isn't really any other country in the world I would rather be, I dont even have any intention of travelling oversea's I would rather travel aus again.


Totally agree with ya there. We have an amazing country one in which I have no desire to leave. I've never been overseas unless you count hamilton Island.lol. And our backyard(australia) has by far more amazing things to see than any other country in the world. And at least here I know what can kill me.lol.


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> They why do we? Were the ones that "bring" it up every year, not the Aboriginals.



To me, celebrating isn't "dwelling on the past"..

If a people cant defend their borders against invasion, the resulting invasion is their own doing.


----------



## megrim (Jan 26, 2009)

Australis said:


> If a people cant defend their borders against invasion, the resulting invasion is their own doing.



Awesome. I'm gonna kill my annoying neighbour in his sleep. He can't defend himself = no harm no foul.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Australis said:


> If a people cant defend their borders against invasion, the resulting invasion is their own doing.


 


*Starts writing a list* If all members could PM me their address and ATM PIN that would be very helpful. Thanks in advance for your co-operation!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 26, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> And what, australia09, do you believe it was right for us to come and take over their lands? Torture and torment them? Kick them out of their homes and destroy their way of life? That's like the Japanese (for example) invading us now and forcing all of us to live the way they want us to. How would you like it?



Are you mad?
I was in Czech republic 30 years ago having no Idea what this bad people did 200 years ago.
Why I should feel guilty?
I am proud Australian citizen and don't consider to be your so called as.

What I did wrong mate? 
Grow up and don't hold grudges like some of the nationalities coming to this great country and bringing with them they problems from past.

We all criticize emigrants to do this, and after you read post from Australian person doing same thing.

My god, I apologise I apologise I apologise I apologise I apologise I apologise I apologise
I have no idea what I did 200 years ago. *Looks like we should blame all Czech ansesters for it.*:cry::cry:


----------



## Slateman (Jan 26, 2009)

funcouple said:


> nothing.
> now flame me if you like.
> what do we really have to celebrate? we have let migrants into our country (not a bad thing) but they dont fit in with our ways so we have given into them and stop doing some of our customs, we let them do as they want so we dont offend them. then theres our own aboriganals. i think we all know enough about them.
> we have nothing to celebrate, just go to work you lazy bums


:shock:
that is excellent example of expresing wisdom.:shock:


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 26, 2009)

Everyone seems to have gotten confused by what I said. For that, I apologise.

I don't hold any grudges, nor do I expect anyone to feel guilty. I was simply informing australia09 of what the Aborigines had gone through (albeit without a few details) and offering a view point to explain it better, as it seemed to me like he either didn't care or didn't know. I was not attacking anyone.

Slateman, I'm sorry, I'm a little fuzzy on history, and so I have no idea what you meant when you said "We should blame all Czech ancestors for it"? Also, I'm not calling anyone names or anything, so I don't understand your "don't consider to be your so called as"? I don't care if people are proud to be Australian or not, or how they celebrate Australia Day. Do what you like, it's your choice.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 26, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Everyone seems to have gotten confused by what I said. For that, I apologise.
> 
> I don't hold any grudges, nor do I expect anyone to feel guilty. I was simply informing australia09 of what the Aborigines had gone through (albeit without a few details) and offering a view point to explain it better, as it seemed to me like he either didn't care or didn't know. I was not attacking anyone.
> 
> Slateman, I'm sorry, I'm a little fuzzy on history, and so I have no idea what you meant when you said "We should blame all Czech ancestors for it"? Also, I'm not calling anyone names or anything, so I don't understand your "don't consider to be your so called as"? I don't care if people are proud to be Australian or not, or how they celebrate Australia Day. Do what you like, it's your choice.



I maybe expressed my self with to much passion.
Sorry to go so hard on your comment. 
But we really should not feel guilty for sins of people from the past.

Just enjoy the beautiful live this country offer and specially Today. Today is day to celebrate Australia for all of us. All nationalities and people of all colours. We all have pretty good live here.

Instead of going on the guilt trip, I want to thank to Australia being Australia as is today.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 26, 2009)

As I said, I don't expect people should feel guilty about it. I, do however, assume that any "good" Australian to acknowledge it and not brush it off as insignificant.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't really celebrate Australia Day, It's another day for me really, just that I don't have to go to work and get a public holiday - so I can use this extra day in a constructive manner. 

I have been watching the news regarding all of the arguments about what day Australia Day should be held on, as the aboriginals are saying that the 26th is Invasion day. Something that happened over 200 years ago the people of this generation cannot be held responsible for, We did not personally invade Australia and commit all of these horrible offenses. I understand that what our ancestors did was wrong and should have never happened, but we have no control over what happened 200 years ago and cannot be held responsible. 

I have something else to add on to this topic, however I am not sure how to word it without offending anyone, so I will just keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Slateman said:


> Just enjoy the beautiful live this country offer and specially Today. Today is day to celebrate Australia for all of us. All nationalities and people of all colours. We all have pretty good live here.
> 
> Instead of going on the guilt trip, I want to thank to Australia being Australia as is today.


 

I understand the point that you are expressing Slatey but, and this is why I support a date change, although this day does have alot to celebrate there is alot to mourn. Many native Australians died from invasion on this day which makes it difficult for Aboriginals to see today in the same positive light that many of us do. 

Perhaps if Australia Day was set on a less intensive date ALL of Australia could celebrate whether they be Native, Western, Asian or Arab.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> .
> I have been watching the news regarding all of the arguments about what day Australia Day should be held on, as the aboriginals are saying that the 26th is Invasion day. Something that happened over 200 years ago the people of this generation cannot be held responsible for, We did not personally invade Australia and commit all of these horrible offenses. I understand that what our ancestors did was wrong and should have never happened, but we have no control over what happened 200 years ago and cannot be held responsible.


 

I dont think its a case of whom to blame, no one can help what happened back then but please take a moment to look on the other side of things. We celebrate the day settlement was made in Australia. They mourn the day their country was invaded. 

The reason why Australians are so against changing it is the exact reason why Australians want it changed. Its almost ironic isnt it?


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 26, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> I dont think its a case of whom to blame, no one can help what happened back then but please take a moment to look on the other side of things. We celebrate the day settlement was made in Australia. They mourn the day their country was invaded.
> 
> The reason why Australians are so against changing it is the exact reason why Australians want it changed. Its almost ironic isnt it?



I'm easier either way - I truthfully don't care what day it's on lol.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 26, 2009)

It seems that people dont want Australia Day changed as they feel they are being made guilty somehow. 
NO ONE is trying to make you guilty. Far from it.
This Invasion Day is in no way about blaming anybody for what happened. 
Its about recognising that some people still hurt from the 'colonising' of Australia. Thats all. Recognition
And I for one can see why.
Every year at this day it gets thrown in people faces who still suffer.
They dont get the chance to forget and move on.
Australia keeps reminding them. Look! This was the day the English came and did you over. Big Time!
Yahhhh...lets all go get drunk and have a day off. Yaaahhhhhhhhh
Not a good look. 

If we want to celebrate the joy of living in Australia, as we all have the right to do, perhaps federation day, or any other day for that matter would be better, as it wouldnt matter what date it was, its what we are celebrating that matters.


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's another spin on things.

If the aboriginals don't want any intervention from the people that invaded their country, why do they accept all the handouts that are given to them? If they don't like what we've done to their country then why don't they go off and live in the bush and live the way their ancestors did years ago. Australia is a big country so it's not as if they couldn't find somewhere to go.

Why can't every person living in Australia be treated the same? Where is my offer of a low interest rate home loan? Where was all the assistance offered to my child when he went through school? Oh that's right, it was all being directed to all the aborginal and T.S.I. children.

I'm not going to apologise for something my ancestors did hundreds of years ago. You have to remember also that a lot of English people had no choice about coming to Australia because they were sent here against their will, away from their home and their families, for petty crimes. Right, I do agree that what the English did when they got here wasn't right, but we've also helped the Aboriginals as well over the years and we've tried to make amends for it.

My own brother is part aboriginal (we were all adopted) and yet he doesn't sit around whinging about how bad his life is. He, like a lot of other Australian's appreciate what they have and make the most of it.

Australia is one of the best countries in the world to live in and our way of life is terrific, except I do think we pander too much to some of the other races that come over here and try and dictate how we should live.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Here's another spin on things.
> 
> If the aboriginals don't want any intervention from the people that invaded their country, why do they accept all the handouts that are given to them? If they don't like what we've done to their country then why don't they go off and live in the bush and live the way their ancestors did years ago. Australia is a big country so it's not as if they couldn't find somewhere to go.
> 
> ...


 
No one said anything about not wanting intervention. If I offered you $50 would you take it? Let me pose this question. Why should they move? Why shouldnt we?

As for your comment about every person being treated the same. If that was the case then individually we would receive alot less. There are over 20 million people in this country. If every single person received the same benefits then we'd have millionaires receiving the same benefits as say single mothers living in refuges which mind you wouldnt be much. think about it. 

If each person got $10 a day in benefits thats $200,000,000 per day. Such an idea would be economical disaster. So what we do is we find those we can help the most and assist them. Dont like it? As you said "go off and live in the bush they way our ancestors did years ago".

As for the apology. No one is asking you to? Nor does anyone dictate the way Australians should live as far as Ive seen.


If your house, your car, all of ur belongings , and half your extended family were taken off you. How would you feel about it being celebrated every year for the next 200 years? What if it was your parents that lost it all? Your Grandparents? Great Granparents? etc etc.


----------



## Hetty (Jan 26, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Why should they move? Why shouldnt we?



Why shouldn't we move? Maybe you should move and let an Aboriginal family live in your house.

I'm so sick of all this political correctness. It's sad that we can't have one day of the year to celebrate this wonderful country of ours without people protesting.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Hetty said:


> It's sad that we can't have one day of the year to celebrate this wonderful country of ours without people protesting.


 
I think that is what is trying to be achieved through these date change suggestions.


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't recall anything coming up about the date change last year? So why did it come up this year? Or have I missed something?


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> I don't recall anything coming up about the date change last year? So why did it come up this year? Or have I missed something?


 
This is an ongoing request that has been discussed for a long time now.


Suggested changes to the date
Due to the controversy relating to 'Invasion Day', and the perceived inappropriateness of celebrating the arrival of the First Fleet,[9] there have been suggestions to change the date of Australia Day. January 1 was suggested as a possible alternative day as early as 1957, to commemorate the Federation of Australia.[


Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> No one said anything about not wanting intervention. If I offered you $50 would you take it? Let me pose this question. Why should they move? Why shouldnt we?
> 
> As for your comment about every person being treated the same. If that was the case then individually we would receive alot less. There are over 20 million people in this country. If every single person received the same benefits then we'd have millionaires receiving the same benefits as say single mothers living in refuges which mind you wouldnt be much. think about it.
> 
> ...


 

I would refuse the $50 if it goes against my beliefs because I'm not a hypocrite. All you ever hear from Aboriginal groups is what we've done to wrong them. Do we ever here about all the times we've helped them? God, they probably would have died out by now without intervention from white people. 

You've taken my comment about everyone being treated the same the wrong way. I'm simply meaning that I don't believe Aboriginals should be given special treatment because the majority of the time they abuse what's given to them anyway. I've seen with my own eyes, an aboriginal couple almost destroy a unit next to me which was rented cheaply to them by the Dept of Housing. They didn't appreciate it one bit. Plus I've heard of how they're given brand new homes and they just tear them up to use as firewood. I believe in helping those who want to help themselves.

I beg to differ about the fact that no one tries to dictate how we live our life. Muslims are forever trying to dictate that we change our way of life. Half the time we can't even sing a damn Christmas carol without hearing how it's offending them. Do they ever stop to think that having our way of life changed to suit them, isn't offending us. It offends me just seeing a muslim woman wearing a berka. They've actually banned the celebrating of Christmas at some pre-schools because it was offending some families. Do you think that's not dictating to us that we have to change because we're offending them. 

I don't particularly care what happened to my distant relatives, so I probably wouldn't have cared if I were aboriginal or not either. See, I live in the present, and not the past. I think a lot of Aboriginals just use it as an excuse.


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Why shouldn't we move? Maybe you should move and let an Aboriginal family live in your house.
> 
> I'm so sick of all this political correctness. It's sad that we can't have one day of the year to celebrate this wonderful country of ours without people protesting.


 

How about you go first then? :lol:

You move out and give your home to an aboriginal family and then so will I.


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 26, 2009)

so, what about all the people that die on the roads in the christmas break for example as a result of accidents or the fault of another driver. 
every christmas people mourn over the anniversary of the death of loved ones, lets change the dates of the christmas holidays so that they are not reminded of the tradgedies that occured to them.
where do you stop?
cheers


----------



## Hetty (Jan 26, 2009)

Jewly said:


> How about you go first then? :lol:
> 
> You move out and give your home to an aboriginal family and then so will I.



Er.. read what I said again, and what it was in response to  (Eylandt's comment).

January 1 is a silly suggestion, in my humble opinion. That's already a public holiday for a different reason, and is celebrated for a different reason.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I would refuse the $50 if it goes against my beliefs because I'm not a hypocrite. All you ever hear from Aboriginal groups is what we've done to wrong them. Do we ever here about all the times we've helped them? God, they probably would have died out by now without intervention from white people.


 


Jewly said:


> You've taken my comment about everyone being treated the same the wrong way. I'm simply meaning that I don't believe Aboriginals should be given special treatment because the majority of the time they abuse what's given to them anyway. I've seen with my own eyes, an aboriginal couple almost destroy a unit next to me which was rented cheaply to them by the Dept of Housing. They didn't appreciate it one bit. Plus I've heard of how they're given brand new homes and they just tear them up to use as firewood. I believe in helping those who want to help themselves.


 
A minority abuse it yes. Not a majority. If you have evidence to suggest otherwise Id love to see it!

Ive lived in places like Darwin where there have been Aboriginals everywhere lvigin happily. Have also lived on the South Coast of NSW and seen "White people" do the exact thing you mentioned.



Jewly said:


> I beg to differ about the fact that no one tries to dictate how we live our life. Muslims are forever trying to dictate that we change our way of life. Half the time we can't even sing a damn Christmas carol without hearing how it's offending them. Do they ever stop to think that having our way of life changed to suit them, isn't offending us. It offends me just seeing a muslim woman wearing a berka. They've actually banned the celebrating of Christmas at some pre-schools because it was offending some families. Do you think that's not dictating to us that we have to change because we're offending them.


Its funny that my residential status has bearing on each of your points! I currently live in Bankstown. Was actually born and raised in the area so I do know exactly what you are refering to. That being said, how would you feel if the Quran was read to students at school? Im sure you wouldnt appreciate it. The removal (by choice, not by banning) of Christmas celebrations in some shopping malls is nothing more then them (the company) simply choosing not to impose certain religious celebrations onto other people.

As for the Berka. In what way does it offend you? They arent making you wear one nor are they doing anything to you so for what reason do you have to be offended. Once again its a Religoous based belief. They should tolerate Christmas yet you shouldnt tolerate them in the street? Bit Hypocritical dont you think?




Jewly said:


> I don't particularly care what happened to my distant relatives, so I probably wouldn't have cared if I were aboriginal or not either. See, I live in the present, and not the past. I think a lot of Aboriginals just use it as an excuse.


 
Then why do you celebrate Australia Day? Or ANZAC Day or any other Celebrative day then?


----------



## hallie (Jan 26, 2009)

It means im stuck working at the aussie open tennis while evryone else has the day off!:evil:


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> so, what about all the people that die on the roads in the christmas break for example as a result of accidents or the fault of another driver.
> every christmas people mourn over the anniversary of the death of loved ones, lets change the dates of the christmas holidays so that they are not reminded of the tradgedies that occured to them.
> where do you stop?
> cheers


 

When it becomes the conquering of a country perhaps?


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Why shouldn't we move? Maybe you should move and let an Aboriginal family live in your house.
> 
> I'm so sick of all this political correctness. It's sad that we can't have one day of the year to celebrate this wonderful country of ours without people protesting.


 

Im not the one telling them to pack up and leave! :lol:


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 26, 2009)

death and sadness every day.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 26, 2009)

If you take a family that had to hunt and work hard to find food and then provide them with easy access to alcohol, supermarkets, free money.... hmmmmm makes perfect sense to me....

Australia Day, seems much unlike Waitangi Day in NZ (February 6th).

The Treaty of Waitangi was signed on that day after fierce battles that the British could never win. 

Yet Australia appeared to be taken over much more peacfully... Is this correct?

Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with a lot of what the Europeans have done in the past few thousand years... but it's what has made humans what we are today... A little greedy admittedly... But we most certainly have a good life (most of us).

I celebrate just like the rest of you - I am in a beautiful country with mostly beautiful people, surrounded by some of the most amazing scenery I've ever seen in my life (and yes, I have experienced a fair whack of scenery in my time hehe).

You are all very very lucky and privileged to be here - to have what you have and to be what you want to be - don't ever take that for granted.


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 26, 2009)

It's a perfect day to watch a chinese made TV and drink german made beer....


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 26, 2009)

English born, but this is mine, and hubby's 21st "birthday" as 'real aussies'!!! We took our oath for citizenship in a ceremony on Australia Day 1988............ 21 years ago!!!!! Happy 'birthday to me.....etc....!! So we have just spent the best part of today with our wonderful family around us, having a barby, few lamb chops, bit of roo in the webber, couple of beers in the esky (not for me, thanks!!) and jsut enjoying this wonderful country I don't see a 'ours', but just the place I k=live, and love, and appreciate so much. A veritable heaven on earth.

Wouldn't have it any other way................ I do acknowledge the way this country was invaded, and if it was today, it would be done in an entirely different way, I'm sure, but I was truly moved last April,. to see Mr Rudd stand and give the most amazing apology I ever heard, he embraced an awful lot of what we had to be sorry for, I was really moved seeing the TRUE original australians that suffered so much at our hands, finally being recognised, finally hearing it from us, just what we did to them, and to hear us say sorry. I say us, because I can remember sitting watching Mr Rudd, wiht tears in my eyes, and in my head, voicing the apologies alongside him. 
It was the best day when that happened, but as for this "invasion day", it's not really reconciling as Mr Rudd said we should, it would only stir more anger, I think it shows those demanding it as not yet quite ready to accept that apology, not quite ready to reconcile, put it behind us and get on with life in the diverse community that we do. All it would serve to do would be to create more division and seperatism.


----------



## tooninoz (Jan 26, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> It's a perfect day to watch a chinese made TV and drink german made beer....



My nomination for Aust of the Year goes to the person/people flying along the M1 from the G Coast this afternoon. Jacked up black Dodge Nitro with the Qld 'European' plates and a huge Aussie flag glued to the back... 

American-style extravagance, with European style, wrapped in ,ah, Aussie pride.
I love the irony...


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Er.. read what I said again, and what it was in response to  (Eylandt's comment).
> 
> January 1 is a silly suggestion, in my humble opinion. That's already a public holiday for a different reason, and is celebrated for a different reason.


 
Sorry, your comment sounded as if you were in support of us moving and giving up our homes to an aboriginal family.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 26, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Here's another spin on things.
> 
> If the aboriginals don't want any intervention from the people that invaded their country, why do they accept all the handouts that are given to them? If they don't like what we've done to their country then why don't they go off and live in the bush and live the way their ancestors did years ago. Australia is a big country so it's not as if they couldn't find somewhere to go.
> 
> ...


 
Ive met many people with view points such as yours before...heck, many moons ago I even voted Pauline.
But one day you learn, lifes so different for everyone. 
For some its easy, for some its hard. 
We are all individuals with different capacities, hangups, genetics, support, parents, beliefs, abilities etc. 
What the Government is doing by providing extra support to disadvantaged people is assisting them to live better lives. 
Some people will accept the extra support, some people will not accept it and some people will just abuse the extra support.
We are all individuals and as long as we can accept the individuality in us all, the difference doesnt matter so much.
What is important, is that we can provide for all the people who need it. 
And the ones that fall through the cracks by abusing the support....we can whinge about it....or find alternative ways to support them that works. 
I choose the later.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 26, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> It was the best day when that happened, but as for this "invasion day", it's not really reconciling as Mr Rudd said we should, it would only stir more anger, I think it shows those demanding it as not yet quite ready to accept that apology, not quite ready to reconcile, put it behind us and get on with life in the diverse community that we do. All it would serve to do would be to create more division and seperatism.


 
An apology when given is good, but it doesnt stop their. 
When I apologise for something, I take into account the party I am apologising too and usually change what I am doing to upset them.
Australia has apologised. 
Now its time to change what is upsetting them.
Otherwise the apology is just words.....

Realistically, its just a bloody day to celebrate being an Australian, what does it matter when it is? If it eases someones suffering by changing it...bring it on I say!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> A minority abuse it yes. Not a majority. If you have evidence to suggest otherwise Id love to see it!
> 
> Ive lived in places like Darwin where there have been Aboriginals everywhere lvigin happily. Have also lived on the South Coast of NSW and seen "White people" do the exact thing you mentioned.
> 
> ...


 
The berka offends me because to me it's a sign of the mistreatment of women. In saying that, I have no problem with them wearing them in their country but I have a big problem with them wearing them in mine. I don't see it as hypocritical at all. If they want to live by their customs and culture then why did they bother to move to Australia in the first place? If I went to their country, I would respect their laws and cultures and I wouldn't do anything to offend them and if that meant wearing a berka then I'd wear one BUT I would never choose to go to one of those countries.

I'm not talking about shopping centres banning Christmas celebrations, I'm talking about pre-schools and primary schools stopping children from celebrating it and believe me, the majority of families didn't just give it up, their right to celebrate Christmas was taken off them to apease a minority base.

I wouldn't go to their country and tell them that they can't celebrate their beliefs so where do they get off telling us we can't celebrate ours. Yes, I would be deeply offended, like most Australians if the Quran was taught at Australian schools. If I wanted to live in a Muslim country and my children be taught Muslim beliefs then I'd move to the Middle East but I choose to live in the country that I was born in. 

I don't celebrate Australia Day, nor Anzac day. I simply enjoy the day off. I do however, think of the diggers and give a silent thank you for their sacrifice but I do that many times during the year and not just on Anzac Day. I'm also very thankful for living in such a lovely country, but I've never once done anything on Australia Day and right now I'm at home doing housework.


----------



## kandi (Jan 26, 2009)

i was born in australia that is all i know and is all i wish to know, when i travel it is to parts of Oz especially the coastline , i love the australian coastline.. I love living and being in Australia. Really women in Oz are lucky compared to women in other countries!!


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 26, 2009)

Jewly said:


> The berka offends me because to me it's a sign of the mistreatment of women. In saying that, I have no problem with them wearing them in their country but I have a big problem with them wearing them in mine. I don't see it as hypocritical at all. If they want to live by their customs and culture then why did they bother to move to Australia in the first place? If I went to their country, I would respect their laws and cultures and I wouldn't do anything to offend them and if that meant wearing a berka then I'd wear one BUT I would never choose to go to one of those countries.
> 
> I'm not talking about shopping centres banning Christmas celebrations, I'm talking about pre-schools and primary schools stopping children from celebrating it and believe me, the majority of families didn't just give it up, their right to celebrate Christmas was taken off them to apease a minority base.
> 
> ...


 
Christmas isnt an Australian Celebration. Its religion based not country. I know full blood Australians that dont celebrate it. Going on your "country of origin religious beliefs" I believe that the Christmas tradition originates from elsewhere, is Christmas good enough for you because you celebrate it? Yet the Berka isnt because you dont? Be sure to PM a list of religious dates that you celebrate and I'll be sure not to celebrate anything but from now on.


----------



## Adzo (Jan 26, 2009)

Jewly said:


> The berka offends me because to me it's a sign of the mistreatment of women. In saying that, I have no problem with them wearing them in their country but I have a big problem with them wearing them in mine.


Do ya get the same feeling when you see some one wearing a blue singlet? 
You know, the style we call a "wife beater"?


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Christmas isnt an Australian Celebration. Its religion based not country. I know full blood Australians that dont celebrate it. Going on your "country of origin religious beliefs" I believe that the Christmas tradition originates from elsewhere, is Christmas good enough for you because you celebrate it? Yet the Berka isnt because you dont? Be sure to PM a list of religious dates that you celebrate and I'll be sure not to celebrate anything but from now on.


 
You seem to love to put words into my mouth. Where did I ever speak about 'country of origin religious beliefs'? I've said that Muslims have come to Australia and have tried, and often succeeded, in stopping Australians celebrate Christmas, something that we have done for 100's of years. 

Yes, I celebrate Christmas and I also give Easter eggs, but I'm actually an athiest. Neither holiday has any religious connection for me. I simply celebrate this time with my family who are religious.


----------



## Jewly (Jan 26, 2009)

Adzo said:


> Do ya get the same feeling when you see some one wearing a blue singlet?
> 
> You know, the style we call a "wife beater"?


 
I've never heard it called that. 

Must just be called that by all you 'yobbo' Australian blokes.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 26, 2009)

thinks you all shouldve had a NANNA NAP!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 26, 2009)

Earthling said:


> An apology when given is good, but it doesnt stop their.
> When I apologise for something, I take into account the party I am apologising too and usually change what I am doing to upset them.
> Australia has apologised.
> Now its time to change what is upsetting them.
> ...



I am wholeheartedly with you on the forst point Earthling. but why hijack a day that is already established.......... why not celebrate he anniversary that the apology was made??? Rather than open old wounds, why not celebrate the day that exists that has begun the attempt to put things right. It's not only up to the government to change things, it's up to all of us, but looing at some of the attitudes and thoughts on this thread alone, it's going to be a long haul, and that's sad.

I would have thought using a day to remember the 'invasion' wouldn't help anyones suffering, perhaps as I said, celebrate something positive.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 26, 2009)

It means i go to work but get paid double time like a sunday, but worse than a sunday because everyone is chilling out and relaxing in some way with their lifeline extra day off. i also miss Perth on this day because it goes off like a rocket.
ren


----------



## Slateman (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep. 
that would be about enough on this topic before somebody say something we all don't like to deal with.
i am closing the topic.


----------

